# Cake Boss: Anyone Watching?



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Anyone watching this on TLC? It's not too bad... Kind of like American Chopper meets Top Chef


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Is this a rip off of "Ace Of Cakes" on Food TV?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Yup...we downloaded several eps and are watching them as I type this.

Actually it's pretty fun to watch...a bunch of bada bing kinda talk goin on and lots of Italian(?) family squables...fun stuff.

They make some damn nice cakes and other baked goods as well....better than some of the Duff stuff IMO.

I sorta like it better than Ace.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Just created a SP, watched a couple of episodes, not bad.



Spoiler



the "princes" that wrecked the cake for a TV moment was a little un-believable


.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Just a little unbelievable?

And then when she wouldn't come out to see the finished cake... geez... talk about Bridezilla!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

i stumbled onto this... i had to keep watching... 

i was intrigued by what goes into making cakes... pretty cool stuff.

wonder how much some of those cakes go for.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> i stumbled onto this... i had to keep watching...
> 
> i was intrigued by what goes into making cakes... pretty cool stuff.
> 
> wonder how much some of those cakes go for.


Me too. I was prepared to hate it, but it managed to draw me in with the actual talent of the cake chefs. I was a little surprised they are showing so many of their tricks in such close detail. Some pretty clever techniques there. I thought the double-cross on that delivery kid was priceless.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Love it


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> wonder how much some of those cakes go for.


I got this off their website:



> *What is the price range for specialty and wedding cakes?*
> Any specialty cake is priced per person; basic butter cream cakes start at $6.00 per person and go up from there. A good rule of thumb is to look at cakes that are featured in any magazines or publications; they are usually priced in the $10.00 to $15.00 range per person. The more elaborate, intricate, and time consuming the cake is, the greater price range you will be looking at.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I watched this for the first time last night and loved it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I generally can't stand the guy as a contestant on the Food Network's "Challenge" shows, so I had no desire to watch this. But I did watch a brief promo (maybe a commercial?) and was so annoyed it cemented my non-desire for the show. I'll stick with Ace of Cakes!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Cakes from Ace of Cakes cost a minimum of $1,000 and go up from there. You also need to basically order a year in advance. 

While this show is good, it's no Ace of Cakes, and he is no Duff! He seems to basically just make a single cake: sponge.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Frylock said:


> Cakes from Ace of Cakes cost a minimum of $1,000 and go up from there. You also need to basically order a year in advance.
> 
> While this show is good, it's no Ace of Cakes, and he is no Duff! He seems to basically just make a single cake: sponge.


I haven't seen Cake Boss yet, but I did read the TLC website last night.

The bakery on 'Boss' is a full prodcution/retail bakery. You can walk in off the street and buy some cookies or pastries or even a ready make cake.

Duff's 'Charm City Cakes' seems to be just cakes. And really, they seem to be mostly decorative cakes. It seems A LOT of their cakes aren't even fully edible. Many of them use rice krispy treats for a lot of the "cake" part, then just decorate. You don't really ever see Duff and crew actually baking something.

I'll have to give this ('Boss') show a watch.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I haven't seen Cake Boss yet, but I did read the TLC website last night.
> 
> The bakery on 'Boss' is a full prodcution/retail bakery. You can walk in off the street and buy some cookies or pastries or even a ready make cake.
> 
> ...


That's the one thing I don't get about the whole Ace or any other cake place....seems to me that by the time all these people man handle all the decorated cakes etc that there is really little fresh cake in them to even eat...just a bunch of baking pastey stuff holding things together.

I much rather get a nice simply frosted cake that's nice and fresh and delicious to serve my guests than a silly cake that's 90% inedible yet costs a mint (not the candy kind).

We had a friend of a friend who's into making these character type cakes make an Elmo cake for our daughters 3rd b-day and by the time we got it, the cake inside was all dried out an bland tasting...it sure looked pretty, but everyone who ate it agreed it was not tasty at all...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I like this show but regardless of what the cake is that they are making, it's the same basic couple of ingredients and then just carve the cake to the right shape and color the fondant accordingly. Sponge cake, buttercreme frosting, colored fondant. That's really all that is involved. Basically all of the cakes taste the same as a cheap cake from Acme, just look different.


----------



## jneugeba (Jan 20, 2004)

It is my new guilty pleasure show. I LOVE the drama! And the cakes are cool too. I like it better that Ace of Cakes - there is more drama!!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes, Cake Boss does run a full bakery, as you can see in the show. He does lots of other stuff too.

Duff's bakery seems to have LOTS of different flavors of cakes, so it mus not be all that bad! And besides, Duff is cool. Cake Boss? Not so much...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

You guys got me curious about Ace of Cakes and I have now got a Season Pass to that too. I LIKE IT! One thing that's hard for me though... Are their cakes actually meant to be "eaten"? Some of the building shaped one's don't seem like they'd be very easy to cut up. My only grip with the show is all the manhandling of the cakes. I'd like it a whole lot more if they were wearing gloves. 

I'll get past that though. I like the show a lot. I have to say I've never even tuned to the Food Channel before and I have already found a couple of good shows on there that we will probably start watching. I like "The Next Food Network Star". It's a hoot. Is there anything else along these lines on the Food network you guys would recommend?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

On the Food Network, I watch 

Good Eats
Chopped
Next Food Network Star

I'll also watch 30 minute meals, Barefoot Contessa, Everyday Italian if they are on when I'm watching.

I think there are a few other "non recipe" shows - like Guy's Drive In and Diners - or something like that, and Unwrapped.... probably a few others.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

dthmj said:


> On the Food Network, I watch
> 
> Good Eats
> Chopped
> ...


Two of those shows are the one's I just got season passes for! 
I haven't checked out Good Eats, but I will now. Thanks!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Diners Drive Ins and Dives :up:


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Some of the Challenge shows are fun too, and I enjoy Iron Chef America.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVo picked up two episodes on Monday. The "exotic cake" episode and the "bridezilla" episode. I really like this show. The "boss" seems OK to me.. I think he handled both situations in those two shows really well. The mom is a piece of work, but I still liked her. I sorta understood where she was coming from and she seemed to be a good sport about it overall.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I've been an Ace of Cakes watcher for years, and just caught this show today. I must say i have been VERY impressed with the decorating skill. Duff is cool, and their cakes look good, but Buddy's cakes look great. That fireman cake was 3 times the cake as similar ones Duff has made. And the replacement bridezilla cake was beautiful.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I've been an Ace of Cakes watcher for years, and just caught this show today. I must say i have been VERY impressed with the decorating skill. Duff is cool, and their cakes look good, but Buddy's cakes look great. That fireman cake was 3 times the cake as similar ones Duff has made. And the replacement bridezilla cake was beautiful.


Buddy's flowers are simply amazing. Duffs are great, but Buddy's are mind blowing. I like both shows but these guys definitely are going after different things. Duff's cakes are more like construction projects to me. Some of the building shaped one's have very little "cake" in them. With all that plywood you can really do some large scale, impressive cakes. Buddy's cakes are smaller in scale but are more "edible" and they seem to use more care in putting them together. The fact that he can get such great looking "edible" cakes makes him the king in my book too.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TLC ran a Cake Boss marathon.. My TiVo picked up a several episodes. I've watched them all. I gotta say, I really like this show and I like Buddy. He's a good guy..

I like seeing actual baking going on and not just pure decorating. And I haven't seen any rice crispies treats.  Oh, those lobster tails look freaking great. I bet I can't get anything like that anywhere in Dallas.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

bareyb said:


> I have to say I've never even tuned to the Food Channel before and I have already found a couple of good shows on there that we will probably start watching. I like "The Next Food Network Star". It's a hoot. Is there anything else along these lines on the Food network you guys would recommend?


Check out Challenge on the Food Network. They have 4 chefs get together and make cakes like you see on Ace of Cakes or Cake Boss in 8 hours! Normally, one of those cakes takes a week or more to do. They also have sugar and chocolate competitions where they make 6 foot sculputures. Sometimes the shows are just BBQ or hamburger cook offs. I don't watch those because they aren't interesting to me.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> Check out Challenge on the Food Network. They have 4 chefs get together and make cakes like you see on Ace of Cakes or Cake Boss in 8 hours! Normally, one of those cakes takes a week or more to do. They also have sugar and chocolate competitions where they make 6 foot sculputures. Sometimes the shows are just BBQ or hamburger cook offs. I don't watch those because they aren't interesting to me.


I just found this today! Those "Ice Age" cakes were amazing! Season Pass set! :up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> TLC ran a Cake Boss marathon.. My TiVo picked up a several episodes. I've watched them all. I gotta say, I really like this show and I like Buddy. He's a good guy..
> 
> I like seeing actual baking going on and not just pure decorating. And I haven't seen any rice crispies treats.  Oh, those lobster tails look freaking great. I bet I can't get anything like that anywhere in Dallas.


Oh man. You're not kidding. Those lobster tails look GOOD! I especially enjoyed seeing how they were made. That's a pretty involved process. I'd love to get my hands on a dozen or so of those...


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

bareyb said:


> I just found this today! Those "Ice Age" cakes were amazing! Season Pass set! :up:


 That was actually one of the better ones. Sometimes the time limitation messes up the chef and they can't do the cake they want. You saw some of that happen in this episode but they all managed to do a really nice and complete cake.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> That was actually one of the better ones. Sometimes the time limitation messes up the chef and they can't do the cake they want. You saw some of that happen in this episode but they all managed to do a really nice and complete cake.


I'm watching the BBQ "Challenge" right now. I'm a big BBQ enthusiast and it's really making me want to go out and fire up the grill...


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> Diners Drive Ins and Dives :up:


No, because of that show I can no longer go to my favorite burger joint. Lines out the door and hours long wait. They wrecked it.

Plus Guy Fieri's restaurants are horrible! He has NO BUSINESS talking about food. A guy who owns restaurants that puts out the crap his does can't possibly know what he's talking about. I'm 1000 times a better cook than he is, which means smeek is a million times a better cook.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Oh man. You're not kidding. Those lobster tails look GOOD! I especially enjoyed seeing how they were made. That's a pretty involved process. I'd love to get my hands on a dozen or so of those...


My husband had the same thought about those lobster tails, but I thought they looked gross. Crispy outside and creme inside? Yuck.

I surely did like that platter he put together for that pregnant woman though, I'd love to have that!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

justapixel said:


> I surely did like that platter he put together for that pregnant woman though, I'd love to have that!


That guy was a good husband.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

bareyb said:


> I just found this today! Those "Ice Age" cakes were amazing! Season Pass set! :up:


I just recorded some "Cake Boss" episodes today and I like him much better than Duff.

I watched the "Ice Age" episode of Challenge yesterday and I was blown away that the girl from Duff's started out with a wooded form of her character and then just proceeded to put modeling chocolate over it. I don't think there was any cake in her cake at all!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I saw a couple of episodes last weekend while on vacation. It's not the type of show I normally watch, but I was mesmerized and sat there and watched like three straight. Buddy seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I saw a couple of episodes last weekend while on vacation. It's not the type of show I normally watch, but I was mesmerized and sat there and watched like three straight. Buddy seems like a pretty cool guy.


Me either. The only reason I found it at all was because it happened to be on TLC which is a channel I watch a lot. Especially in the Summer. Same thing happened to me. It was just "on" and I started watching and fell in love with it.

You might check out "Ace of Cakes" on the Food Network. I found out about the Food Network from this thread, and there are a couple of really good shows on there that are now part of my usual viewing habits now. "Challenge" which was discussed above is a lot of fun too.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

So I did an SP for Cake Boss and caught a marathon yesterday. I watched most of the episodes today. I like it. It is more dramatic than Ace of Cakes. Lots of cool cakes and family drama.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

"It was a good day/week.......I didn't get whacked...."


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I watched my first episode last night, WOW, is all I have to say about those cakes...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

boy...that bride was something else! I too, feel sorry for the husband!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

This weeks episode looks like it's going to be a _good_ one. Think "Cake Boss meets The Biggest Loser". Guys vs. Gals in the bakery. Can you imagine trying to diet around all that sugary goodness? I'm guessing they don't do so well... Should be a fun one.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Has anybody tasted "fondont" (spelling) before? My wife went to a baby shower this weekend and there was a cake coated with it and she said it tasted horrible...kinda like sugary playdough.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Has anybody tasted "fondont" (spelling) before? My wife went to a baby shower this weekend and there was a cake coated with it and she said it tasted horrible...kinda like sugary playdough.


yes, it generally is not eaten.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> yes, it generally is not eaten.


how do you not eat it when the entire cake is covered in it just like on the show? they bake the cake, dirty ice it, then put the layer of fondont on it. Seems to me it's intrical to the cake at that point. Can't imagine your supposed to peel it off or something.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Sure, you can peel it off. 
Or just eat around it... I'll often do that even with buttercream, if it's too sweet or too grainy. 

re: the taste - to me, basic fondant is sort of bland tasting, just thick and sugary - but, when they flavor it, oh then it can be really yum! Especially places that do it thin and smooth.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm leaning towards this cake was just not made by a good baker. I can't imagine the intent is to peel off an entire layer of the cake before you eat it.


----------



## SDTivoJoe (Oct 15, 2005)

BeanMeScot said:


> So I did an SP for Cake Boss and caught a marathon yesterday. I watched most of the episodes today. I like it. It is more dramatic than Ace of Cakes. Lots of cool cakes and family drama.


I second that! Like both Ace of Cakes and Cake Boss but I have to say I prefer Cake Boss. The family drama gives it a different spin.

:up::up::up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Tonight's episode with the Dragon Cake made me LOL. "I think it's _better_ than the original design".


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

pmyers said:


> boy...that bride was something else! I too, feel sorry for the husband!


I couldn't believe her. That was inexcusable. All she had to do was ask that he change out some of the white flowers for colored flowers. Nevermind that she is the one that wanted those particular flowers to begin with. She should be glad he is a nice guy and didn't want to disappoint her mother. I wonder what the mother thought when she saw what her beyotch daughter did on TV.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We still dig the show but I can't help but keep thinking that SOME of what goes on (mini disasters) are staged...

To me that store looks like the type of old school family run store that runs *very* smoothly, meaning many of the crew know exactly how to do stuff, when to do stuff, etc...so odds are they rarely had "accidents" like the one last night with the canoli's(sp).

I'm almost inclined to think that Food Network is asking the store folks to kind of create little disasters to keep the shows a bit more lively.

Oh well...I could be totally wrong but sometimes the things that happen on the show probably wouldn't have happened if there were no camera's around.

Again we still enjoy the show a lot...dare I say even more than Ace so we will continue to watch for as long as the show stays on.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Cake Boss is on TLC, so I doubt that Food Network is asking for problems!  I do wonder why they don't write things down. They seem to argue a lot about what they requested. If they just wrote things down, there would be no debate.

I don't get why they keep taking cake down the stairs. That just seems to add danger you don't need. You've got an elevator. Why not use it?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Frylock said:


> Cake Boss is on TLC, so I doubt that Food Network is asking for problems!  I do wonder why they don't write things down. They seem to argue a lot about what they requested. If they just wrote things down, there would be no debate.
> 
> I don't get why they keep taking cake down the stairs. That just seems to add danger you don't need. You've got an elevator. Why not use it?


Oops...that's right....still I think the staging idea applies regardless of channel.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I have the same suspicions about the drama being manufactured. Some of the stuff they seem to fight about is very minor, and it's often some "mistake" that nobody who has been working at that place for quite a while would never make.

Notice how leaving the cannoli filling out didn't actually result in them getting the cannolis out any later. And notice how they had plenty of supplies to make another batch of filling.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

_"I have the same suspicions about the drama being manufactured."_

I tend to agree with Dev on this point. I mean, come on with the b!tchy bride who ruined the cake in the shop and they just quick-like made her a new one; and the weird mother (Buddy's mother) who vetoed the 'risque' cake but they made it and put it front & center in the cooler anyway.

I'm in the minority, it seems, but I just don't care for the show. I prefer Duff and his gang. I guess I'm not good with family drama


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just caught the marathon today. Loved it.

Buddy showed incredible restraint with that bridezilla. 

His cakes are incredible. According to google maps the location is about a 35 min drive. May have to go for some cupcakes!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That Fireman cake was the bomb!!!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I'm leaning towards this cake was just not made by a good baker. I can't imagine the intent is to peel off an entire layer of the cake before you eat it.


With these big elaborate cakes, it is. Fondant for the most part does not taste good. There's still plenty of cake and filling and icing around it. It's not like the whole cake is fondant. Unfortunately what makes it so good to decorate with also makes it taste poor.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

And having now seen the entire season, and watching Ace of Cakes, I have to say, I am respecting Buddy a lot more. Duff used to seem to be about making cakes, but now it just seems to be about structures covered with fondant or modeling chocolate. Not as impressive. Though when Buddy started to build bigger cakes, he also has to do more supports like Duff does, but at least there's still a lot of cake. Charm City Cakes seems to be a little too lacking in the cake side.

Then again, it seems like you can walk into Carlo's bakery and order a cake from Buddy. A Charm City Cake has about a year waiting list, and costs $1,000 minimum.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Frylock said:


> And having now seen the entire season, and watching Ace of Cakes, I have to say, I am respecting Buddy a lot more. Duff used to seem to be about making cakes, but now it just seems to be about structures covered with fondant or modeling chocolate. Not as impressive.


I agree. The difference is that Buddy's bakery is a full blown bakery filled with master bakers. Bakers with decades of experience. Duff has two pastry chefs (including himself) and one sous chef. One of the pastery chefs does all the baking. The rest are art/design school graduates. Duff has a very small oven, looks like he can only bake a few cakes at a time. The whole thing with the pasta machine was just a joke. Duff should get a dough sheeter. That's what buddy has. You run dough through it and it flattens it out like a rolling pin. It can handle larger pieces of dough then a tiny pasta machine. It's a lot quieter and versatile then a pasta machine. The women trying to make cup cakes was just painful to watch. Their in a "bakery" and that's the best they can do?

Buddy's cakes are beautiful and are meant to be eaten. Duff's cakes are more to look at.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> I agree. The difference is that Buddy's bakery is a full blown bakery filled with master bakers. Bakers with decades of experience. Duff has two pastry chefs and one sous chef. One of the pastery chefs does all the baking. The rest are art/design school graduates. Duff has a very small oven, looks like he can only bake a few cakes at a time. The whole thing with the pasta machine was just a joke. Duff should get a dough sheeter. That's what buddy has. You run dough through it and it flattens it out like a rolling pin. It can handle larger pieces of dough then a tiny pasta machine. It's a lot quieter and versatile then a pasta machine. The women trying to make cup cakes was just painful to watch. Their in a "bakery" and that's the best they can do?
> 
> *Buddy's cakes are beautiful and are meant to be eaten. Duff's cakes are more to look at*.


This


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

I just can't get past the manufactured drama. Right... you just happened to remember that you gave the completely wrong date for an event, the morning of the event, and the same day that cameras happened to be around. Sure.

Sure... a person with loads of experience in a professional bakery leaves cannoli filling in the hot oven room. Riiiight.

The cakes are beautiful, but the drama is just so far over-staged, it makes me want to barf.

-Rick


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't know where you have worked before but stupid crap like that does happen. They might have to restage it to film it but I am sure it has happened. More than once.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The drama on Cake Boss is pretty tame compared to a lot of other reality shows that focus on the work place. Really, the focus seems to be on good work Buddy and his team do day in and day out.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> I don't know where you have worked before but stupid crap like that does happen. They might have to restage it to film it but I am sure it has happened. More than once.


I agree. I'd bet the farm they aren't just making this stuff up out of thin air. I'm sure a lot of it has actually happened over the years. All reality shows these days have some level of manufactured drama, what makes one better than the other is the drama they choose to reenact.

I like the Ace of Cakes too, but I could do without some of the filler. Watching Duff go on Snowboarding trips and stuff like that in the name of "research" just seems like a waste of time to me. I'd rather they stick to baking and making awesome cakes. Otherwise I find Duff's crew pretty interesting. Just not quite as fun to watch as the gang at Cake Boss.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

I worked in a neighborhood family bakery while I was in high school. The family arguing and bickering is real. Stupid stuff does happen. While working in the bakery, an order of pastry was thrown out. It was made for a customer and was stored in the walk in fridge. Someone tossed it out thinking it was old stuff. Wasn't me, BTW. Everything had to be remade fast. We ran out of baking material also like sugar, ect. Rolled donuts in salt instead of sugar (that was me). 

Things were burned in the oven.Things get dropped or tipped over. Machines break at the last minute. Electricity goes out. Orders get lost or never communicated.

Holidays were the worst. Christmas and Easter were just crazy. Everyone is rushing and you have huge orders to fill. Their right about making your money on the holidays. It can make or break you for the year.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> The drama on Cake Boss is pretty tame compared to a lot of other reality shows...


Kitchen Nightmares come to mind. And also The Restaurant with Rocco DiSpirito.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone watching this? The finale is next week (the 24th). We like it. The winner gets a job at Carlo's Bakery ($50K) and a Chevy Cruze (which was one of the clients in a challenge).

They pretty much follow the Top Chef model. A "quick-fire" challenge at first, which gives the winner an edge in the elimination challenge. It starts with 10 pastry chefs. Some are very good, some are OK, and some have no business being there. But Buddy, once again, is the star of the show. He's brutally honest and a riot. When a contestant gets eliminated, they are sent _"To the Box Truck Baby"_!! Which is labeled on the outside "Not the Next Great Baker".

We stumbled upon one of the middle episodes and got caught up in On Demand. There are a total of 8 episodes (which includes the finale). My favorite contestant is Corina. She fits right into the extended family, if you know what I mean. I like Dana too, but he's way too passive to work at Carlo's. Catch up if you can!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

My 6 year old daughter and I have been watching it. It is quite entertaining and interesting to see the stuff they do with cakes. (I didn't see the original show from this thread. I haven't watched the latest episode with the car. It's on the DVR waiting for some free time.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

The Next Great Baker has been OK, but I prefer Cake Boss. It seems it is coming back pretty soon.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I have a hard time watching NGB. It gives me so many cringeworthy moments. I agree with Frylock and much prefer Cake Boss.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

Did anyone catch Cake Boss last night? I watched it live, and I have not done that in years, and yes it was painful. 

I quit watching CB because I grew tired of Buddy screaming (yes I know that is the way he is) all the time. Also it kills me that they don't find a way to anchor their cakes and are surprised when they fall apart on a long drive. DUH! 

I only watched this one because my sister was one of the two women that ordered the NASA cake and was in most of the parts with NASA


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

The NASA cake was ugly. It clearly was also a publicity stunt. Why else would you not use a closer baker? Also, why assemble the cake? It should have all been flat on the drive there. 

I also noticed that the NGB is coming back for a second season. Seems Dana is still there. And with that new factory opening, he should have plenty of openings!


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes it was publicity, and I agree on the locals. There are 3 engineers there at NASA that usually make cakes (not that elaborate, but very good) for the launch events. This one was just a little more since it was the big event for the 30th anniversary.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

still enjoying the show.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

tripmac said:


> Yes it was publicity, and I agree on the locals. There are 3 engineers there at NASA that usually make cakes (not that elaborate, but very good) for the launch events. This one was just a little more since it was the big event for the 30th anniversary.


Spoilers from next week's episode



Spoiler



And now he's delivering a cake to Vegas. There's TONS of amazing Cake Decorators in Vegas. Why besides getting on this show would you hire them?


----------

